# New Lumens Factory P7 Head Assembly for SureFire M Series:



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2009)

Does anybody here got one?? 








Specs:

*Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head
(6V-13V Regulated Input, Constant Output)

-High Output SSC P7 LED, D Bin (Max Output 950 Lumens)
-6V to 13V Regulated Input for Maximum Flexibility
-High Output Single Mode
-Maximum Current Output at 2800mA
-HA 3 Anodizing on the Head Unit. 
-Constant Output
-Unique Reflector Design
-Precision Machined Aluminum Reflector
-High Temperature Resistant Light Orange Peel Coating
-Every Reflector Module is Pre-Focused for the Ultimate Spot
-Compatible with all Flashlights with M Series Sized Head Units.


Compatible with:

Surefire®
M3, M3T, M4, M6

Lumens Factory®
Seraph SP-6, SP-9 with M Adaptor Installed


***Warning: This Head Unit will NOT fit Surefire M2 or P/G/Z Series lights even with a M Adaptor .***
*




Check it out: http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Factory-P7-M-Head-Assembly_p_3248.html

http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php#
:twothumbs


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 4, 2009)

Very cool.

This is a very good price considering you will get a awesome looking M series bezel, P7 regulated for up to 3 li-on cells, and well its purteeeeeeeee.



bigC


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's cool. High output without the frankenlight look. I love that LF puts new life into some older SF lights.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Very cool.
> 
> This is a very good price considering you will get a awesome looking M series bezel, P7 regulated for up to 3 li-on cells, and well its purteeeeeeeee.
> 
> ...


And it's Type III HA (unlike the rest of the Seraph parts). So it's a perferct match to the SureFire M series.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

At under $100 USD, the price isn't that bad either! :twothumbs


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 4, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> At under $100 USD, the price isn't that bad either! :twothumbs


 

Yeah why is the price this low??????

What is the catch?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> At under $100 USD, the price isn't that bad either! :twothumbs


I guess this will be a huge hit with those not willing to pay for the upcoming M3TL Head.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

bigchelis said:


> Yeah why is the price this low??????
> 
> What is the catch?


It's not made in Fountain Valley, California! That's why it's so low... :nana:


----------



## AR_Shorty (Sep 4, 2009)

Will this head fit an SF M951 series weaponlight?


----------



## shark_za (Sep 4, 2009)

I think I am getting one for my Seraph in the next 2 weeks. 

3x18650 with this and its a big blaster. 
I am assuming I need to only use the twisty for this. The forward clicky is only rated to 2A.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 4, 2009)

AR_Shorty said:


> Will this head fit an SF M951 series weaponlight?


Just a gut feeling, but I doubt it will. 

Al, you out there? 

.

ETA: Doesn't the M951 use the same sized head as the M2? If so, according to the info that is in the first post, it won't fit..


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 4, 2009)

shark_za said:


> I think I am getting one for my Seraph in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> 3x18650 with this and its a big blaster.
> I am assuming I need to only use the twisty for this. The forward clicky is only rated to 2A.


At 13v, I highly doubt the current draw will be higher than 1.5A. Just don't use the clicky with 6v setups and will be just fine.


----------



## Chongker (Sep 4, 2009)

I actually started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago here.

Good to see that the head's officially up on the LF website now with specs and a price. I'll be waiting for something like a head with an SST-90 in it or something though. 

If they could make something like that


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 7, 2009)

Chongker said:


> I actually started a thread about this a couple of weeks ago here.
> 
> Good to see that the head's officially up on the LF website now with specs and a price. I'll be waiting for something like a head with an SST-90 in it or something though.
> 
> If they could make something like that


Thanks for the link.

Cheers


----------



## csadzuki (Sep 8, 2009)

This sure looks like a great LED alternative to MN21 for Surefire M6! :naughty: I really like the reliability of LEDs compared to incandescents . Anyone knows the tint of these? I'm hoping for a warm white version... :candle:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooooooo 

I might have to get one of these for my M6 

:naughty:


----------



## RobertM (Sep 8, 2009)

This looks pretty cool! Hopefully Mark will see this thread and can shed some light on its beam tint and beam pattern.

-Robert


----------



## Superdave (Sep 8, 2009)

saw these yesterday, i was wondering why they were selling C to M adapters.. 


i'll save my money till we get some reviews up and beamshots. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Sep 8, 2009)

It's nice! 

Some head assembly tested?


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2009)

I have one and will be posting a review soon. Very good unit and incredibly bright. (I estimate in the ballpark of 700 torch lumens).

Keep in mind that it will not work on SF "C" style bodies, except for the Seraph, (with a C-M adapter) as the tower module is too fat... 

SF/FM and Leef bodies could be modified to accept the module if someone really wanted to. Many CPFers including myself have the machining capability to modify those bodies for this 

-Eric


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 9, 2009)

Will the Surefire Z58/Z48 clickies melt under 2.8A current draw??


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Will this head work with standard 123 Primaries?

If so what would the run time be on an M4 and an M6?


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Fusion m8

The current they are talking about is emitter current and not current draw from the power source. With 2 li-ion cells, the current draw from the batteries is ~1.4A and will work fine on any clicky for C bodies that I am aware of. 

-----

Hello NE450No2

I still need to test on 2xCR123s to see if it will stay in operation below 6V, in my testing so far, it will not even fire up on a 3.7V li-ion cell... Any configuration of 3 or 4 CR123s in series should power the head up perfectly fine. 

Conservatively estimating here, assuming good quality USA made cells, runtime on an M4 with CR123s should be ~1 hour, runtime on the M6 with CR123s should be around 90+ minutes. 

-Eric


----------



## M.S (Sep 9, 2009)

mdocod said:


> SF/FM and Leef bodies could be modified to accept the module if someone really wanted to.



Are you talking about C or M series bodies here? Does it fit for example Leef C-M, megalennium or bigleef parts?


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi M.S.

I'm talking about C bodies, the inside of the business end on most C bodies is not bored out large enough to fit the tower module...

It should mount up on any SF made M body, like the M3-M6 series. Also, guaranteed fit with Seraph C-M adapter on the Seraph SP-6/SP-9 series. I can't be absolutely confident about any after-market M series bodies. I don't have one to compare to, I would assume that it would work, as long as the business end of the body is bored out about the same. 







As you can see by the photo, the "tower" sticks down a bit and is fairly large diameter. That is where the regulator is mounted. As I understand, LF did try to source a smaller diameter regulator but couldn't find anything or any way to have one built smaller. The only way to make it fit C-bodies at that point would have been to make the unit even longer (tucking the tower further up into the unit with longer springs sticking out, or a false-bottom tower type thing)... Getting that compatibility would have made the unit about an additional 0.5" long by my estimates, and it's already fairly long and substantial

Here's a pic installed on an M6 body: Color match isn't perfect, but it's acceptable for anyone who has played the leef/fm/sf lego game and kinda become accustomed to the fact that HA natural varies in tint and is very hard to control. 





Actually matches the M6 body better than the Seraph Series, which is sort of purple tinted...






-Eric


----------



## Rommul (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you give us a measurement on the diameter of the tower as well as the widest part of the spring.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Hi M.S.
> 
> I'm talking about C bodies, the inside of the business end on most C bodies is not bored out large enough to fit the tower module...
> 
> ...


*Beamshots please!!! 
*


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Rommul,

The tower is ~0.865" diameter. 

Funny... the inside of my 6P head is 0.875"..

I hadn't noticed this, but with the spring removed, the tower does slip down into that particular C head. The spring is 0.050 thick so when pressed over the lip on the tower it's the spring that sticks out just enough to prevent insertion. (becomes ~0.880" diameter)...

One could probably grind down the outside of the spring and get this to fit most C bodies... I might give that a try here a little later..

-Eric


----------



## mdocod (Sep 9, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> *Beamshots please!!!
> *



I'm going to tr to put some of my other ongoing projects on the shelf tonight and put together that review, which will have beam-shots comparing it to a few common, known sources of light. I'll link to it in this thread. 

I'll also take a few more pictures of the unit...

I'll drop a link in this thread when it's ready


----------



## Rommul (Sep 9, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Hi Rommul,
> 
> The tower is ~0.865" diameter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update


----------



## Dioni (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eric thanks for the info.

What I wish someone would make is a drop in for a M6 that would give @200 to 250 lumens for 4 or 5 hours on a set of six 123 primaries.

I need a moderately bright, long runtime option.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 9, 2009)

Dumb Question, Made in China or US?


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 9, 2009)

Its stated that the head will run up to 13V max, I wonder how it will run in a M6 with 4 CR123s, or will it require those custom 18650/17670 battery holders.


----------



## AW (Sep 9, 2009)

My M6 SS 3 level Switch will work with this LF module and provide 3 brightness levels / longer runtime. On another note, the reflector of this module also focus very well with a SST-90 :devil:

AW










NE450No2 said:


> Eric thanks for the info.
> 
> What I wish someone would make is a drop in for a M6 that would give @200 to 250 lumens for 4 or 5 hours on a set of six 123 primaries.
> 
> I need a moderately bright, long runtime option.


----------



## CM (Sep 9, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Hi Rommul,
> 
> The tower is ~0.865" diameter.
> 
> ...



So it's possible you can grind down the inside of the head to make clearance for the spring? 0.01 doesn't seem like a lot, even I could do that with a Dremel :nana: I may have to buy one of these.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

jp2515 said:


> Its stated that the head will run up to 13V max, I wonder how it will run in a M6 with 4 CR123s, or will it require those custom 18650/17670 battery holders.


What exactly do you mean by that? The stock M6 is a 9v light which runs on 6xCR123 in two stacks of 3xCR123 (or 6xRCR123 in the same config delivering a total of 13 nominal volts). So what makes you think that 4xCR123s are needed?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 9, 2009)

NE450No2 said:


> Eric thanks for the info.
> 
> What I wish someone would make is a drop in for a M6 that would give @200 to 250 lumens for 4 or 5 hours on a set of six 123 primaries.
> 
> I need a moderately bright, long runtime option.


If you put an MN15 in your M6, it will run for 2.5 hours delivering 250 regulated lumens on a set of primaries.


----------



## AW (Sep 9, 2009)

You can fit this P7 head to a SF P/C bodies ( with a LF C-M adapter ) simply by replacing the original spring with a thinner spring like this:


( Left : thin spring - Right : original spring )


----------



## uhsodium (Sep 10, 2009)

AW said:


> You can fit this P7 head to a SF P/C bodies ( with a LF C-M adapter ) simply by replacing the original spring with a thinner spring like this:
> 
> 
> ( Left : thin spring - Right : original spring )


how is the heat generated conducted away from the LED?

BTW, the colour of HAIII seems matches the old style surefire HAIII


----------



## mdocod (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello uhsodium,







That should help give some idea...

In my experience, the unit is heatsinked very well. I have run it for 10-15 minutes at a time, heat starts to spread into the head causing it to get slightly warm within the first minute, but I get the feeling that the unit could probably be run continuously without damage. There's a LOT of hefty aluminum in the design, lots of fins.

I just took the reflector/bezel off of the unit and started running it to see if the center pill is getting abnormally warm in long runs or if the heat is transferred out to the bulk of the unit well. I'll give some results here in a few minutes....

-----

Update:

After 10 minutes, the temperature everywhere started to stabilize, I went ahead and ran it another 10+ minutes to see if it would hold constant or continue to rise...

Ambient Temp: ~70F
Temp at pill next to LED after 20+ minutes: ~120F
Temp between heat-sink fins: ~100F

The maximum recommended operating temp according to Seoul for a P7 is 185F. I'm not sure what the actual temperature right at the die was, but probably not much higher than 120F. So far as I can tell, the unit was designed with enough heat-sinking to run continuously without thermal-runaway in most conditions. 

-Eric


----------



## uhsodium (Sep 10, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Hello uhsodium,
> 
> 
> That should help give some idea...
> ...



So the heatsink and bezel is onepiece aluminum?
If so i think i should buy one for my M3T


----------



## ugrey (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't have to have beam shots. Please just give us your opinion, is it brighter than an M6 with 500 lumen incandescent bulb, does it throw as far? Thanks.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 10, 2009)

Here you go:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3080572#post3080572

Even a beamshot compared to an MN21... 



-Eric


----------



## Inliner (Sep 10, 2009)

OK, this looks great, but will a Surefire diffuser filter attach to the head?


----------



## Chongker (Sep 10, 2009)

AW said:


> My M6 SS 3 level Switch will work with this LF module and provide 3 brightness levels / longer runtime. On another note, the reflector of this module also focus very well with a SST-90 :devil:
> 
> AW


 





Where do I get myself one of those?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 10, 2009)

mdocod said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3080572#post3080572
> 
> ...


WOW! What a review!!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 10, 2009)

Chongker said:


> Where do I get myself one of those?


From the manufacturer's official website: http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php#

Or wait for Lighthound to receive them: http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Factory-P7-M-Head-Assembly_p_3248.html


----------



## Student99 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lighthound got ten units today. I just ordered one of them.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 10, 2009)

Student99 said:


> Lighthound got ten units today. I just ordered one of them.


Let us know when you get yours...

Congratulations!


----------



## Inliner (Sep 10, 2009)

Inliner said:


> OK, this looks great, but will a Surefire diffuser filter attach to the head?


 

Nope. If anyone else was wondering, the bezel is 55mm in diameter :sigh: per Mr. Gabriel at LF.


----------



## Chongker (Sep 11, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> From the manufacturer's official website: http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php#
> 
> Or wait for Lighthound to receive them: http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Factory-P7-M-Head-Assembly_p_3248.html


 


I was talking about the one in AW's picture, with an SST-90 :tinfoil:

EDIT: just noticed that he'd just removed the reflector and placed it on top of an SST-90.

For a second there I thought that he had a working unit with the SST-90. Ohh well.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ordered one from LF last night and received a shipping notice from
them today .... with a little luck I should get it end of next week


----------



## AW (Sep 11, 2009)

Chongker,

I was testing the LF P7 reflector to see if it 'll work with a SST-90 module I have modded for a M6 and it does! In fact, modding the LF unit won't be difficult because everything can be taken apart pretty easy ( no glue ). I am not going to mess with mine because it is working pretty well as-is . I do hope Mark @ LF will make a run with the SST-90 if possible.

AW


----------



## txgp17 (Sep 11, 2009)

That's promising.

What's the draw on this thing? I'm trying to estimate how long I can run two AW 17670's. I've got an old M3 with a cell extended, LF already gave that light a second life with the HO-M3 bulbs. This might breath new life into it again.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 11, 2009)

txgp17 said:


> That's promising.
> 
> What's the draw on this thing? I'm trying to estimate how long I can run two AW 17670's. I've got an old M3 with a cell extended, LF already gave that light a second life with the HO-M3 bulbs. This might breath new life into it again.


 
According to Moddo and his review 

"*If you have a pair of li-ion cells. or basically, a ~7.4V power source, then work backwards: 11W/7.4V=~1.5A That would be the current drawn from the batteries and through the switch to operate the unit. I have measured ~1.4A on fresh from the charger li-ion cells, increasing to ~1.6A through the discharge. This confirms that the paper-estimate is solid. *

*With 3 li-ion cells, the current drops to about 1A. "*

Assuming the 1600mAh AW black cells are used at 80% only.

Roughly around 54 minutes before the lights go out with 2 17670 cells:twothumbs


With 3 AW CR123 at 750mAh each and the same 80% capacity used only.

Roughly about 36 minutes before the lights go out. 

Now what about a leef M body...Now you could fit 2 AW 2600mAh cells and at 80% usage.

You could get about 112 minutes.


----------



## Chongker (Sep 11, 2009)

AW said:


> Chongker,
> 
> I was testing the LF P7 reflector to see if it 'll work with a SST-90 module I have modded for a M6 and it does! In fact, modding the LF unit won't be difficult because everything can be taken apart pretty easy ( no glue ). I am not going to mess with mine because it is working pretty well as-is . I do hope Mark @ LF will make a run with the SST-90 if possible.
> 
> AW


 

Well, it should be a straighforward swap of the LEDs, since they'd both have similar Vf's. At least we know the reflector doesn't need modification. It could be done, but sourcing an SST-90 would be a hassle (though I do know of a possible source). Also, if just the LEDs are swapped, the driver would only be pushing 2.8A to the SST-90, nowhere near what it's fully capable of. It would be nice if Mark could surprise us again with a complete version with an appropriate driver. How much current do you think the head would be able to support, before heat becomes too much of an issue? Does 6A sound somewhat reasonable? :devil:

Chongker


----------



## PetesTactical (Sep 12, 2009)

So... In an M4 I will have to run 3RCR's and a dummy, or can I run 4RCR's?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 12, 2009)

PetesTactical said:


> So... In an M4 I will have to run 3RCR's and a dummy, or can I run 4RCR's?


Forget about crappy 16340 cells, if you have an M4 you just use 2x AW 17670.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 12, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Forget about crappy 16340 cells, if you have an M4 you just use 2x AW 17670.


 
+2

!!!


----------



## PetesTactical (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks! Didn't know about those. Awesome!


----------



## Student99 (Sep 14, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Let us know when you get yours...
> 
> Congratulations!



Just got it today. It seems like a easy upgrade for my Surefire M3. Lot more light, not sure more run time. Cost-wise it seems ok for my budget.

I am not technical so I can't offer any scientific reviews or pictures.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 14, 2009)

Student99 said:


> Just got it today. It seems like a easy upgrade for my Surefire M3. Lot more light, not sure more run time. Cost-wise it seems ok for my budget.
> 
> I am not technical so I can't offer any scientific reviews or pictures.



Look like more runtime equals larger, longer LiIon use, for example 2X18650 in a bored out M3 + bored out extension. However, some gain by using 2X17500's, I guess. I would have to think it through to see if it is worth it what with the good output of a stock MN10 in the M3, and fairly decent throw. Not near the lumen output of the LF P7 though.

Bill


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder how the Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head stacks up against the Malkoff M4 Wildcat?


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just Ordered mine
now i have to find a body to fit onto it 

*goes and trawls marketplace for M3/M4 or Leef/5mega bodies*


----------



## MikeyTheBull (Sep 17, 2009)

Received mine today and couldn't be happier. Flawless beam pattern and the ano is a near perfect match to the M6 body I have it on. It's about as neutral white as any light I've ever had, almost looks on the warm side compared to my Seoul'ed L4.


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 18, 2009)

Give us a review on how bright it is.


----------



## tx101 (Sep 18, 2009)

NotRegulated said:


> Give us a review on how bright it is.




Look _here_ for Mdocod's review


----------



## shark_za (Oct 25, 2009)

With the M adapter it fits and works on a Solarforce L2 body. 
No-go on the Surefire 6P.


----------



## mwaldron (Oct 30, 2009)

Lighthound has stock again, $96.04 shipped USPS Priority after CPF discount. 

I'm not sure how "limited" this production run is but when I called Lighthound a few weeks ago to inquire as to backordering one they told me that it may be the last.


----------



## bebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm getting one too - I would love to use my M6 a bit more.


----------



## dirtybore (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone have one of these!!??

Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head* (Version II)*

I wonder what the difference is between the versions?


----------



## Kif (Feb 16, 2010)

dirtybore said:


> Anyone have one of these!!??
> 
> Seraph P7 M Series Turbo Head* (Version II)*
> 
> I wonder what the difference is between the versions?


I am thinking get this ver II P7 head, and I think the ver II is "compatible with M2 or P/G/Z Series lights with M Adaptor Installed"
check here: http://www.lumensfactory.com/product_detail.php?id=136

So, where can I get this ver 2 head from US dealer?
(I had bad time buying stuff shipped from China.)


----------



## shark_za (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like a thinner tower to fit into the P/C series, yes. 


I'm ok with V-I as I use it in a Seraph and a L2.


----------



## dirtybore (Feb 16, 2010)

Kif - I ordered mine from BugOutGearUSA. They seem like good people to me! They offer a CPF discount on some items too.

CPF discounts here:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=181841


----------



## Kif (Feb 16, 2010)

dirtybore said:


> Kif - I ordered mine from BugOutGearUSA. They seem like good people to me! They offer a CPF discount on some items too.


Just grab a Jetbeam from BugOutGearUSA last week, and its a really good dealer.
I noticed that they have the LF P7 but it seems the Ver. 1
Actually I want the P7 Ver.2 and M adapter also.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice! Didn't know they had a Version II of this available. :twothumbs


----------



## Croyde (Feb 16, 2010)

I wondered what the difference was with version II and this was the reply:

"The original version could not fit Surefire C/P/Z flashlights even with a C to M adaptor.
We have make some revisions on the interior dimensions so the Verison II could fit, all else remains same as the original."


----------



## Liteskr42 (Feb 16, 2010)

Only place to get them right now is LumensFactory and they are closed for the Chinese New Year. What is it the end of this week and they are open again? BOG is out of them also .

Something that might be better is the TLS TX4 that is available right now. M and C series compatible!!!! 1.5v-15v 600 OTF Lumens and looks just like an M3 head !!! Optiqs HQ is great to deal with and Mike gives discounts to CPFrs!!


----------



## AR_Shorty (Feb 19, 2010)

Lighthound has these back in stock...or at least they did a few days ago. I ordered one and it is sitting on my porch waiting for me to get home from work. It'll be dark by then too...WhooHooo!


----------



## Kif (Feb 19, 2010)

I still can not make decision to buy a LF P7 or the Jetbeam M1X.
They are all about the same price range.
I am wondering which one is the better thrower?


----------



## redcar (Feb 20, 2010)

I have both and the M1x is the better thrower, but mine has a cross or donut in the hot spot and that bothers some people. The P7 head on my M6 has a very nice and smooth hotspot, tho not as bright as the M1x. The P7 also has a much broader and somewhat brighter spill than the M1x. I really like them both.

Redd


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a somewhat different experience with my Seraph P7 and kiwiman3139's M1X. I've found that in an open field the M1X will clearly out-throw the Seraph P7 with a smaller but more defined hotspot, however the Seraph P7 lit up a larger area with a brighter less defined hotspot.

I believe the M1X I used was the original version. I've just ordered a M1Xv4 that is supposedly brighter than the previous versions and I'll do another comparison with beam shots this time.


----------



## Kif (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, this is very informative for me.
I will definitely put M1X in my buying list.


----------

